# Pumping Gas in the Age of Coronavirus



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

A study in 2015 by Kimberly-Clark reported that gas pumps are one of the dirtiest things you can touch. Now it's 2020, the year of Coronavirus, and hand sanitizer, soap, and gloves are in short supply.

How do you pump gas without touching anything?

https://cleantechnica.com/2015/06/01/are-gas-pumps-the-dirtiest-thing-that-you-touch/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> View attachment 431741​
> A study in 2015 by Kimberly-Clark reported that gas pumps are one of the dirtiest things you can touch. Now it's 2020, the year of Coronavirus, and hand sanitizer, soap, and gloves are in short supply.
> 
> How do you pump gas without touching anything?
> ...


Squeegie pump handle & pump face.

Use windshield toweletts to grasp pump handle.

Pour gas on hands & rub vigorously . . .

Remember
Bank A.T.M.'s are EVEN WORSE !


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Lick the handle to give your immune system a target.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I thought of that yesterday. I had a box of latex gloves that I forgot I had. Someone gave me. I keep some in my car for the gas pumps now. 
They’re a pretty pink and quite nice.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

old clothing that is no longer useful can be cut up into pieces and used as RAGS. I know I know I know it's kind of complicated but bear with me. Take the rag and use it to pick up the pump. And when you are done put the pump back and discard the rag into the garbage.



MHR said:


> View attachment 431741​
> A study in 2015 by Kimberly-Clark reported that gas pumps are one of the dirtiest things you can touch. Now it's 2020, the year of Coronavirus, and hand sanitizer, soap, and gloves are in short supply.
> 
> How do you pump gas without touching anything?
> ...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Lick the handle to give your immune system a target. :smiles:


You mean like the Toilet Licking Challenge? I'd rather kiss Dara.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You mean like the Toilet Licking Challenge? I'd rather kiss Dara.


I swear I never ate a Tide pod.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Easy: disposable gloves or the free paper towels they have at the pump. If you have to touch a screen, use an alcohol-based sanitizer before touching your face or your car.










And of course, touch any screens with your knuckles if you must use your bare skin. You don't need to use your fingertips.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I suppose in age of latex glove hoarding, I will not recklessly use my last box. I'm going to use those thumb rubber things for all ATM/gas pump buttons,








....and I suppose napkins or tissues for the pump nozzle. Gone are the days of going inside. No worries for all that hot food rolling around under the heat lamps. They will be waiting for us when this is all over. They have a shelf life longer than most of us. &#128513;


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Easy: disposable gloves or the free paper towels they have at the pump.


Good reminder!

I usually don't use those because it's oak pollen season here and if somethings's not hermetically sealed it's mostly covered in pollen.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Since I drive a Prius and don’t Uber I haven’t filled my gas tank since this crisis began. I always wondered what that funny smell on my hand was. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MHR said:


> Good reminder!
> 
> I usually don't use those because it's oak pollen season here and if somethings's not hermetically sealed it's mostly covered in pollen.


Well in that case: take the second one, if it comes from a closed dispenser. &#128077;&#127996;

Can anyone tell I thought about all of this nonsense before there was a pandemic? &#128517;


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

MHR said:


> View attachment 431741​
> A study in 2015 by Kimberly-Clark reported that gas pumps are one of the dirtiest things you can touch. Now it's 2020, the year of Coronavirus, and hand sanitizer, soap, and gloves are in short supply.
> 
> How do you pump gas without touching anything?
> ...


I use Apple Pay & a stylist rather than finger to engage screen. I use a paper towel provided by gas station & still sanitize after. Been doing this about 3 yrs.


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

Filled up for $33 instead of $41 woohoo Wuhan that adds up when you fill up every 2 days I'll take the $1.90 a gallon just don't close airports lol so far so good, haven't missed any rides same amount of pings & cancels, thur-sun will be the real test so we shall see, Tues, wed have been my slow days for months so still normal with 2 airport runs yesterday

Stop being so scared, wash your dang hands never once thought about dirty gas pumps, never had a flu shot, never got the flu, never get sick haven't been to a hospital in 20+ years and that was from some coward shanking me during a bar fight I had nothing to do with lol

Garbage in garbage out most people aren't even eating real food, shelves were empty when I went to store but the bananas, blueberries, strawberries, kale, carrots, milk were freely available lol you get sick because of your lifestyle for the most part & trust when I say I'm far from a health nut I rarely work out it is my weakness I'm a lazy sob, in Vegas I walked miles a day cuz it's Vegas lol but in 5 years I prob haven't done a month of Vegas walking, 

but the stuff I put in my body benefits me, no soda, no fast food, rarely eat out, crock pot full of healthy stuff & fruit ninja for lovely smoothies with actual food in it

For 1 $10 fast food meal I can eat 3 home made healthy meals with a smoothie so it's cheaper too and don't tell me you can go to mc Donald's & back quicker then throwing a hamburger on the stove, most just lazy & like the convenience of garbage


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

wooha said:


> Garbage in garbage out most people aren't even eating real food, shelves were empty when I went to store but the bananas, blueberries, strawberries, kale, carrots, milk were freely available


People aren't stocking up on perishables any more than usual because it will mostly go to waste if they buy more than they need. I'm on the same page as you, but it would take broad dietary change, not a crisis, to sell out of the healthy stuff. If you buy bananas, they are going to be done in a week or less. Kale is a wonderful vegetable, but its fresh shelf life is short.

I mean, I'm the one buying the healthy raw vegetables and freezing them, so I guess I agree?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> People aren't stocking up on perishables any more than usual because it will mostly go to waste if they buy more than they need. I'm on the same page as you, but it would take broad dietary change, not a crisis, to sell out of the healthy stuff. If you buy bananas, they are going to be done in a week or less. Kale is a wonderful vegetable, but its fresh shelf life
> is short.
> 
> I mean, I'm the one buying the healthy raw vegetables and freezing them, so I guess I agree?


I buy all those items. I have a very good food dehydrator and a large chest freezer. I rely more on the food dehydrator since I live in the Pacific Northwest and we are still in windstorm season (power outages that lasts for days.)

I also still have pounds and pounds of my dried crops of beans, veges, and grains I grew in my garden last year. That's how I do it. I grow enough to last me until the next year's harvest.

As for the gas stations...Will drivers still go inside and use those delightful restrooms and snag a roller burrito after they fuel up the car?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I use my elbows.


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> People aren't stocking up on perishables any more than usual because it will mostly go to waste if they buy more than they need. I'm on the same page as you, but it would take broad dietary change, not a crisis, to sell out of the healthy stuff. If you buy bananas, they are going to be done in a week or less. Kale is a wonderful vegetable, but its fresh shelf life
> is short.
> 
> I mean, I'm the one buying the healthy raw vegetables and freezing them, so I guess I agree?


I used to be the same way but I stopped being lazy, same day as the Sam's club trip I take the $75 in fruits/veggies seperate into ziplocks throw in the freezer gets me 15-20 packs I can just reach in and throw in the Ninja whole strawberries even the green parts, grapes, carrots, kale, blueberries, mangos, avocados, whatever's in season

Everytime I go to store I get bananas used to throw em out soon as they turn brown I stopped being lazy throw em in Tupperware then to the freezer they last months & great to add into the Ninja for smoothies, $50 gets ya 50 cans of pineapples that's 50 days of fruit, 1 watermelon scooped into the ziplocks last months great filler for the smoothie

Takes 1 day & lasts months

People have choices I'm an eat to live guy I treat it as gas for the tank the only thing you get from eating more is bigger dumps in the toilet & things like soda contribute ZERO to what your body needs they are 100% empty calories

A bag of carrots is the same as a bag of Doritos in costs you can get 5 pounds of potatoes to a bag a chips, throw chicken breasts raw in the crock pot with chicken stock 8 hours shreds with a fork, separate throw in freezer add to whatever when your done with the chicken throw the potatoes in there & do the same

People just lazy & like eating garbage and doctors just want to give em drugs instead of tell them they're lazy & their diet is what's killing them


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm getting better about food choices. I plan to get a couple tower gardens this spring.


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Squeegie pump handle & pump face.
> 
> Use windshield toweletts to grasp pump handle.
> 
> ...


Unless you pay cash (dirty as ****) you still have to enter your pin (or zip) every time you use the pump. Same shit imo.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm not changing my habits in any way. I have more chance of dying of a heart attack, getting killed in a car wreck, even falling into my trash compactor and getting crushed (if the mortality numbers for my demographic are accurate).


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

wooha said:


> I used to be the same way but I stopped being lazy, same day as the Sam's club trip I take the $75 in fruits/veggies seperate into ziplocks throw in the freezer gets me 15-20 packs I can just reach in and throw in the Ninja whole strawberries even the green parts, grapes, carrots, kale, blueberries, mangos, avocados, whatever's in season
> 
> Everytime I go to store I get bananas used to throw em out soon as they turn brown I stopped being lazy throw em in Tupperware then to the freezer they last months & great to add into the Ninja for smoothies, $50 gets ya 50 cans of pineapples that's 50 days of fruit, 1 watermelon scooped into the ziplocks last months great filler for the smoothie
> 
> ...


I concur, as a nation, we are lazy. We are taught at a young age to crave and want junk food. Back in the 80's and 90's fast food used to be a lot cheaper than buying food at the grocery store. Now that is no longer the case.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Haha what a bunch of *******.


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

Poverty Ant said:


> Unless you pay cash (dirty as @@@@) you still have to enter your pin (or zip) every time you use the pump. Same shit imo.


That dirty cash gets me a discount on gas too but I prefer the 5% the credit card gets me plus helps with accounting, I use cash for things I can't write off like weed(legal here), alcohol, private deals...


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

MHR said:


> View attachment 431741​
> A study in 2015 by Kimberly-Clark reported that gas pumps are one of the dirtiest things you can touch. Now it's 2020, the year of Coronavirus, and hand sanitizer, soap, and gloves are in short supply.
> 
> How do you pump gas without touching anything?
> ...


I don't. But I'm okay because I have caveman cavemen genes


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> I concur, as a nation, we are lazy. We are taught at a young age to crave and want junk food. Back in the 80's and 90's fast food used to be a lot cheaper than buying food at the grocery store. Now that is no longer the case.


A quarter bag of chips was a quarter lol when I'm in line if I recall their a $1.29 now for a handful of chips lmao every now & then I do grab a can of Pringles no one's perfect prob maybe once every 2 months had to try the pickle Rick's but of course feel like crap after eating them so back to the walnuts & dark chocolate for my snackin

Air fryer next on my list been hearing good things but crock pot / fruit ninja for life I love these things


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

I live in NJ, I don’t pump my own gas. :coolio:


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> People aren't stocking up on perishables any more than usual because it will mostly go to waste if they buy more than they need. I'm on the same page as you, but it would take broad dietary change, not a crisis, to sell out of the healthy stuff. If you buy bananas, they are going to be done in a week or less. Kale is a wonderful vegetable, but its fresh shelf life is short.
> 
> I mean, I'm the one buying the healthy raw vegetables and freezing them, so I guess I agree?


I eat 90% fresh (organic) & also have a large garden. This is a great time for people to start a garden even if it's above ground.

Save your seeds so you'll always know what you're eating.
Note: Kale will keep over a week if placed in a cup, bowl w/1/2 cup of water & also freezes well.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

IR12 said:


> I eat 90% fresh (organic) & also have a large garden. This is a great time for people to start a garden even if it's above ground.
> 
> Save your seeds so you'll always know what you're eating.
> Note: Kale will keep over a week if placed in a cup, bowl w/1/2 cup of water & also freezes well.


I do have some frozen kale and peas, among some other greens. Weeks worth of vegetables, both fresh and frozen, to go along with dried grains.

Some of my stored food is processed, but a good portion of it is just vegetables and grains.



Soldiering said:


> I don't. But I'm okay because I have caveman cavemen genes


* Cave person.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

After using the toilet, washing hands, I always use the paper towel to open the door handle.

Weird, never thought about doing that for gas station pumps. Makes sense though.



waldowainthrop said:


> * Cave person.


Thanks Waldo &#129315;


----------



## CaveatEmptor365 (Feb 3, 2020)

I don't use self serve anymore. I go to a station that pumps for me.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

CaveatEmptor365 said:


> I don't use self serve anymore. I go to a station that pumps for me.


Spoiled eastners &#128523;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks Waldo &#129315;


Sometimes you have to give the people what they expect.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Gas is cheap now, so freaking cheap that it would be dream come true in the age of busy back to back rides, but sadly now no one wants to take Uber or Lyft, it is so dead that you're only gonna see low quality liquor store runs for people wanting to buy liquor and go back to their home for $3, and only 1 or 2 of those people the entire day.  two weeks of suffering here we come, please bring UBI.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Carry around a bunch of napkins 

Use napkins to wrap around handle.

it really isn’t a difficult concept to grasp


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

2 things I touch daily I'm trying not to touch......

The credit card machine at the convenience store to punch my member number (need to start taking the actual card so they can scan)
Ice lever to get ice .... some stores push button to dispense soda
Door handles

Hard going anywhere and trying to not touch surfaces or anything. I need some hand sanitizer in my car, not that you can find any of that to purchase right now opsies: .


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Gas is cheap now, so freaking cheap that it would be dream come true in the age of busy back to back rides


But would it really be? Cheap gas means more profit per mile, but it's also cheaper for your fellow rideshare drivers, probably meaning more active competition.

While it's clear that cheaper gas means more take home pay _per mile_, the growing trend in rideshare (before the pandemic) was lower and lower rates _per hour_ because of too many drivers on the road, and too many drivers being willing to drive dead miles. Cheaper gas would probably mean more drivers on the road, and much more willingness to drive empty. There are diminishing returns with cheap gas, even if people prefer a cheap rate.

Talk to a typical rideshare driver (not one on this forum) and they can't stop talking about the price of gas as if it's their primary expense. These folks would be happy to drive hundreds of speculative miles on cheap gas since the price of gas is one of their main business expenses that they take seriously.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> old clothing that is no longer useful can be cut up into pieces and used as RAGS. I know I know I know it's kind of complicated but bear with me. Take the rag and use it to pick up the pump. And when you are done put the pump back and discard the rag into the garbage.


I thought you stick rag in gas tank opening, light with cigarette lighter, and run away, will also rid the place of the virus...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

masterdon211 said:


> I live in NJ, I don't pump my own gas. :coolio:


Yeah, but your life is otherwise in danger no matter where you are in NJ. :whistling:



DriverMark said:


> I need some hand sanitizer in my car, not that you can find any of that to purchase right now opsies: .


I think there are two guys in Tennessee that are sitting on a whole bunch of it right now since their get rich quick scheme got interrupted. :biggrin: Or maybe they donated them already and got a tax deductible receipt...? &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MHR said:


> View attachment 431741​
> A study in 2015 by Kimberly-Clark reported that gas pumps are one of the dirtiest things you can touch. Now it's 2020, the year of Coronavirus, and hand sanitizer, soap, and gloves are in short supply.
> 
> How do you pump gas without touching anything?
> ...


Started laughing out loud AT a woman I saw pumping gas with a beach towel. 
Like, really? 
And you are putting that back in your car and then breathing the air in that car (suv no separation from the car passenger area) and then going to use it again when you gas up again.

God damn people are literally the stupidest of groups at times.

Use a paper towel (you know from the dispenser for washing your windows or from a roll in your car.

Then... Spray it with bleach based cleanser.... 
Then use that to pickup your handle and go.

But, better yet, just use that to clean your hands afterwards.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yeah, but your life is otherwise in danger no matter where you are in NJ. :whistling:
> 
> I think there are two guys in Tennessee that are sitting on a whole bunch of it right now since their get rich quick scheme got interrupted. :biggrin: Or maybe they donated them already and got a tax deductible receipt...? &#129335;‍♂


News said they donated it after they had a mob of people show up with pitchforks and torches........


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I suppose in age of latex glove hoarding, I will not recklessly use my last box. I'm going to use those thumb rubber things for all ATM/gas pump buttons,
> View attachment 431761
> 
> 
> ....and I suppose napkins or tissues for the pump nozzle. Gone are the days of going inside. No worries for all that hot food rolling around under the heat lamps. They will be waiting for us when this is all over. They have a shelf life longer than most of us. &#128513;


those finger condoms are even ribbed for her pleasure


----------



## BillyBob444 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ppl are such ******* today. Man up and grab that handle and pump away


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BillyBob444 said:


> Ppl are such @@@@@@@ today. Man up and grab that handle and pump away


I don't mean to lump everyone from a state together but the Arizona folks on this forum make me not want to move there. If that's your strategy, it's working. &#128517;

Your state is wonderful to vacation in. I'm definitely not touching your gas pumps or door knobs, though.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

You guys do know... cigarettes cause a lining in your lungs and can even cause cancer. Imagine what cigarettes can do to destroy the coronavirus. This is the real reason cigarette taxes have been going up over the years. The CDC don’t want you to know.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

CaveatEmptor365 said:


> I don't use self serve anymore. I go to a station that pumps for me.


Technically the law in the city that I live in that every gas station is full serve. But they are usually so slow at getting around to you I pump myself and they get to my van right around the time I'm finishing.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Freezing temperatures, sunlight, harsh chemical engineering solvent fumes -- nothing is going to live long on a pump handle.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Freezing temperatures, sunlight, harsh chemical engineering solvent fumes -- nothing is going to live long on a pump handle.


Sounds like a prelude to MythBusters


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Freezing temperatures, sunlight, harsh chemical engineering solvent fumes -- nothing is going to live long on a pump handle.


An infectious disease only has to live from one person to the next, which isn't long at a gas pump. Aren't gas pumps notoriously dirty?

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-health-filth-idUSTRE79O0G820111025
This research is possibly not something to be trusted without verification but they ranked gas pump handles as among the worst.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> But would it really be? Cheap gas means more profit per mile, but it's also cheaper for your fellow rideshare drivers, probably meaning more active competition.
> 
> While it's clear that cheaper gas means more take home pay _per mile_, the growing trend in rideshare (before the pandemic) was lower and lower rates _per hour_ because of too many drivers on the road, and too many drivers being willing to drive dead miles. Cheaper gas would probably mean more drivers on the road, and much more willingness to drive empty. There are diminishing returns with cheap gas, even if people prefer a cheap rate.
> 
> Talk to a typical rideshare driver (not one on this forum) and they can't stop talking about the price of gas as if it's their primary expense. These folks would be happy to drive hundreds of speculative miles on cheap gas since the price of gas is one of their main business expenses that they take seriously.


It may even get another price slash that we may see Africa in the US and Canada, the African drivers make about $2 to $3 a ride going to even distances 40 minutes away. We may see that too. Rock bottom here we come lol, might as well call it New Africa and Not new England.


----------



## Phila-mena (Feb 18, 2020)

masterdon211 said:


> I live in NJ, I don't pump my own gas. :coolio:


I live across the pond in Philly -thanks for the reminder! Ill be pumping gas in NJ moving forward.


----------



## BillyBob444 (Mar 18, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't mean to lump everyone from a state together but the Arizona folks on this forum make me not want to move there. If that's your strategy, it's working. &#128517;
> 
> Your state is wonderful to vacation in. I'm definitely not touching your gas pumps or door knobs, though.


That is what we are working on. Dont need any more liberals here. We get too many from Cali. Trying to run them back across the border. Turning our state purple


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

wooha said:


> Filled up for $33 instead of $41 woohoo Wuhan that adds up when you fill up every 2 days I'll take the $1.90 a gallon just don't close airports lol so far so good, haven't missed any rides same amount of pings & cancels, thur-sun will be the real test so we shall see, Tues, wed have been my slow days for months so still normal with 2 airport runs yesterday
> 
> Stop being so scared, wash your dang hands never once thought about dirty gas pumps, never had a flu shot, never got the flu, never get sick haven't been to a hospital in 20+ years and that was from some coward shanking me during a bar fight I had nothing to do with lol
> 
> ...


Two mcdouble costs 3bucks bro. And yes I can go there and be back before the stove warms up.


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

Ant with ten lives. said:


> Two mcdouble costs 3bucks bro. And yes I can go there and be back before the stove warms up.
> View attachment 432064


It's not food though and you have a
s hitty stove

I ain't mad at Cha I spent a few years living off mcchickens & mcdoubles & while Mac Donald's is 5 minutes away I can grill up a tastier healthier burger faster & cheaper that has real ingriedients

We all gotta go sometime to each they own I can only speak of my experience and try to limit supporting evil as much as I can although it's unavoidable I'm down to about 5 mcchickens per year which is 2 visits, it's about moderation no one's perfect I like the family owned Mexican spot for breakfast burritos near my home that's maybe once every two months

I fill the tank next to a Mickey D's & sometimes I see the line around the block like who the hell would wait in line more than 5 minutes for this crap, I actually went in one a month ago walked in no organization no place to queue up just 2 big touch screens with people all around it asked someone are they in line they said no walked to register they said use screen but there were people all around it lmao so just walked out like guess my 2 trips a year zero oh well, gotta touch a screen that 50 homeless people picking in their ass, scracting their balls all day? Not good for sars coronna 2 now is it, how often you think a humans going to be cleaning those disease carrying self driving robots

The world is being run by people who never go outside and hate humans lol hate them so much they'd rather blow billions on robots than pay a living wage, even Ford knew in the 1900s you gotta pay people enough to buy your product


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

MHR said:


> View attachment 431741​
> A study in 2015 by Kimberly-Clark reported that gas pumps are one of the dirtiest things you can touch. Now it's 2020, the year of Coronavirus, and hand sanitizer, soap, and gloves are in short supply.
> 
> How do you pump gas without touching anything?
> ...


Wash your hands. Germs are only spread when you touch mucus membranes. It's so simple!!!! Wash your hands before you touch your face. Why did people think it was ok to spread germs before this?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

MHR said:


> View attachment 431741​
> A study in 2015 by Kimberly-Clark reported that gas pumps are one of the dirtiest things you can touch. Now it's 2020, the year of Coronavirus, and hand sanitizer, soap, and gloves are in short supply.
> 
> How do you pump gas without touching anything?
> ...


Handle pump/push buttons with handkerchief. (kleenex or paper towel would also work, but not as well.)

Change daily.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> As for the gas stations...Will drivers still go inside and use those delightful restrooms and snag a roller burrito after they fuel up the car?


You mean to tell us that someone actually eats those things?

I have a bottle of Spray Nine in the trunk and a Lysol spray can in the car. I spray and rub several times per day.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

wooha said:


> I used to be the same way but I stopped being lazy, same day as the Sam's club trip I take the $75 in fruits/veggies seperate into ziplocks throw in the freezer gets me 15-20 packs I can just reach in and throw in the Ninja whole strawberries even the green parts, grapes, carrots, kale, blueberries, mangos, avocados, whatever's in season
> 
> Everytime I go to store I get bananas used to throw em out soon as they turn brown I stopped being lazy throw em in Tupperware then to the freezer they last months & great to add into the Ninja for smoothies, $50 gets ya 50 cans of pineapples that's 50 days of fruit, 1 watermelon scooped into the ziplocks last months great filler for the smoothie
> 
> ...


Crock pots are the best. I usually fill mine up at night. In addition to cooking the food it adds a little bit of humidity and warmth to the house.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

MHR said:


> View attachment 431741​
> A study in 2015 by Kimberly-Clark reported that gas pumps are one of the dirtiest things you can touch. Now it's 2020, the year of Coronavirus, and hand sanitizer, soap, and gloves are in short supply.
> 
> How do you pump gas without touching anything?
> ...


I have a box on the floor of passenger front seat. (I'm not driving people until this situation dies down) My box has a box of disposable gloves, a bottle of alcohol, disposable wipes and papertowel for the alcohol. And, I have alcohol wipes depending. What I actually use depends on situation. Alcohol and papertowel is used to wipe anything I have to touch with fingers on the face of the pump. Gloves are for pumping and they are the last item thrown away before I get back in my car.

I let non perishable deliveries sit in the box for 9 days before opening. Use disposable gloves to place box whereever it will be sitting for days. The same thing with mail collection. It also sits for 9 days before I deal with it. If I HAVE to go to a store, I make sure to do self checkout and have my disposable wipes for the register. I keep distance from all while in the store.

It will be nice once I feel comfortable to drive again! I'm a bit tired of these precautions. lol


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Easy: disposable gloves or the free paper towels they have at the pump. If you have to touch a screen, use an alcohol-based sanitizer before touching your face or your car.
> 
> View attachment 431760
> 
> ...


Are those your nails?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I just paid $1.76 for Shell unleaded !


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I am in New Jersey so problem solved. We are not smart enough to pump our own gas here.

In order to pump gas in New Jersey you have to have a four-year degree in liquids containment and dispersal.

Funny story from a rider I had once. She was on a road trip with her daughter and it was her first time driving through New Jersey. She pulled up at a gas station and some strange man started walking towards her so she quickly drove away. She ended up never getting gas in New Jersey. It wasn’t till later that she learned that the strange man was the gas station attendant.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jesus. This isn't news. Grasping at straws at this point.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BillyBob444 said:


> That is what we are working on. Dont need any more liberals here. We get too many from Cali. Trying to run them back across the border. Turning our state purple


I know. I posted it because I thought you might like it.

I'm a libertarian socialist, not a liberal, though. Maybe I'll see you there on vacation. &#128517;



Tismi said:


> Are those your nails?


That is my hand. My nails aren't visible in the shot. &#129300;


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> As for the gas stations...Will drivers still go inside and use those delightful restrooms and snag a roller burrito after they fuel up the car?


Ummm I think Big Sister has been watching me :laugh:



tohunt4me said:


> I just paid $1.76 for Shell unleaded !


This is the good side of a recession ..everything is less expensive


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MHR said:


> A study in 2015 by Kimberly-Clark reported that gas pumps are one of the dirtiest things you can touch.


Dirty? Absolutely. Bacteria or viruses? Maybe not.

Every time I've put gas in my car, my hand smells like gasoline afterwards.

I worked for a refinery for six years. I can tell you what's in gasoline.

The ethyl alcohol that's in hand sanitizer has got nothing on the hydrocarbons that are in gasoline. PLUS there's 10% ethyl alcohol blended into the gasoline that you're pumping!

I'd worry a lot more grocery cart handles than I would about a gasoline pump.

For the record: Gasoline (before the ethyl alcohol is added) is a mixture of hydrocarbons, approximately C4 to C10 carbon chain length.

There are environmental limits on how much C4 (butanes) you can use, depending on the time of year it is.

The exact mixture varies from one refinery to another, and also depends on the grade (regular vs premium).

There are also limits on how much benzene you can use, and on total aromatics (benzene, toluene, ethyl benzene, and xylenes).

And yes, I do have a chemical engineering degree.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

wooha said:


> but the stuff I put in my body benefits me, no soda, no fast food, rarely eat out, crock pot full of healthy stuff & fruit ninja for lovely smoothies with actual food in it


But do you know the provenance of the food you eat? Without knowing that, you are just killing yourself slightly more slowly.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> People aren't stocking up on perishables any more than usual because it will mostly go to waste if they buy more than they need. I'm on the same page as you, but it would take broad dietary change, not a crisis, to sell out of the healthy stuff. If you buy bananas, they are going to be done in a week or less. Kale is a wonderful vegetable, but its fresh shelf life is short.
> 
> I mean, I'm the one buying the healthy raw vegetables and freezing them, so I guess I agree?


My store has no bread and no water and of course no tp. But they have plenty of fruits and vegetables!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> My store has no bread and no water and of course no tp. But they have plenty of fruits and vegetables!


So I guess you'll have to make zucchini pancakes and wipe your bottom with kale. &#129388;&#129531;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

72.9 today !!!

That's CAD per litre.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> So I guess you'll have to make zucchini pancakes and wipe your bottom with kale. &#129388;&#129531;


No sir!! No kale for me.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I paid $2.159 for premium gas at Sam's Club yesterday. We were there to pick up a few other things, but of course, they didn't have any TP or paper towels.

Regular gas was $1.659 per gallon.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Easy: disposable gloves or the free paper towels they have at the pump.


My local dollar store had bags of disposable gloves, 100 gloves per bag. Wearing them is a lot easier than trying to wipe down everything everywhere, and there are no wipes for sale here for the most part anyway.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

MHR said:


> *Pumping Gas in the Age of Coronavirus*


Pfft.... I was expecting to read an automotive romance novel.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Pfft.... I was expecting to read an automotive romance novel.


A+ for you Sir.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

70.9 cents today.........gas price is dropping like Uber stock.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Use your gloves.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> there are no wipes for sale here for the most part anyway.


The supply chain is starting to reestablish itself. I was in the grocery store in the middle of the day two days ago and found quite a few baby wipes. Bought one package, at the request of my Significant Other.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I was in the grocery store in the middle of the day two days ago and found quite a few baby wipes.


I don't know if baby wipes clearly state that they kill 99.9% of bacteria and viruses like Lysol and other disinfectants do, but unless they do, I don't think they're much different than a paper towelette with a mild detergent. Better than nothing, though.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

MHR said:


> View attachment 431741​
> A study in 2015 by Kimberly-Clark reported that gas pumps are one of the dirtiest things you can touch. Now it's 2020, the year of Coronavirus, and hand sanitizer, soap, and gloves are in short supply.
> 
> How do you pump gas without touching anything?
> ...


everybody is so concerned buy these and wear them out in public








please stop creating posts about this virus .


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> View attachment 431741​
> A study in 2015 by Kimberly-Clark reported that gas pumps are one of the dirtiest things you can touch. Now it's 2020, the year of Coronavirus, and hand sanitizer, soap, and gloves are in short supply.
> 
> How do you pump gas without touching anything?
> ...


I go inside and pay. Some low paid no skilled employee pumps my gas. 
One good thing about Oregon


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Corporate logos in the age of coronavirus










https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/26/business/social-distancing-brand-logos-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> unless they do, I don't think they're much different than a paper towelette with a mild detergent


See, that's the thing about detergents, and soaps too, for that matter. They're all generally effective at killing bacteria and viruses. That's why the most effective thing you can do if you get a cut on your hand is to wash it with soap and water.

It was overkill (pardon the expression) when they started adding triclosan to liquid soaps. Because the detergent itself (which is what a "liquid soap" actually is) is pretty good at disinfecting anyway.

One of the biggest advances in medicine was making doctors wash their hands with soap in between seeing patients.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

In my town i live close to the interstate, I get my gas futher in town.


----------

